# Billing Locum Tenens



## mbourdeau (Mar 6, 2009)

We have a family physician who has been out of work on sick leave since the middle of November, we use one of those rent-a-doc companies for fill in.  Initially all claims were billed with the Q6 modifier, but I was under the impression that you could only bill this way for 60 days.  I was just told today that that is not true and I can continue to use the Q6 modifier to bill for this.  Can someone help me with this please.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.msv.org/MainMenuCategories/PracticeManagement/Coding/Locum-tenes-Q-A.aspx

See if this helps


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 6, 2009)

*locum*

There are several other posts on here concerning locum tenens. Some under medicare regulations, general discussion, emergency medicine. Try putting locum tenens in the search portal and you should get several hits. 
But, my understanding is that you are correct, you can only bill locum 60 days.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 6, 2009)

Start reading at 3.2.10

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c01.pdf


----------



## mbourdeau (Mar 6, 2009)

That looks very helpful.  Thank you so much.


----------



## dwagner (Dec 11, 2019)

When a locum is covering for the physician and orders a test or procedure that needs authorization, who's name should the office use for the prior auth?  I have been looking for this information in writing.  Thanks for any help.


----------

